# Interesting facts



## Copperdragon (Jun 15, 2010)

Two interesting facts about me. 
1). My knob is twice the length of an Argos pen.
2). I'm banned from Argos.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Yep good one :lol:


----------



## TT-Dave (Aug 3, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

BrianR said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


+5


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

